# Is Chris Rock a Racist??



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I was watching him in concert the other nite on In Demand,now i think this guy is one of the best young comedians around,and his movies are all great.He was as funny as hell until he got to a part in the show where he was talking about CEO's for the major Tabbaco Co;s,Alcohol Co's etc,etc,etc,now his point was if these were run by black or brown people they would all be going to prison for 65 years because these products kill people everyday,but because they are run by mostly "white"people its alright,"If its White,then its alright"" over and over again,now im not particulary sensitive in this area,but it just seems unfair when a comedian such as Andrew "Dice"Clay did the same thing basically 10 years ago he got lambasted by the NAACP,and im sure if Robin Williams,Dennis Leary or any other "white comedian did it now they would be sued,and thier names would be stomped into the ground,now im not trying to start any racial tensions here,but all i am saying is people of all colors should be forced either by rules or just common decency to respect the feelings of people of all colors.It would make this world a much better place.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

if you ever watch anything along the lines of Def Comedy Jam and all those vids with black comedians the majority of theier sets are made up of taking the piss out of white people. If white comedian's sets were made up of jokes about black people there would be an outcry.

But then again I find it funny and not racist so don;t really care too much!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i agree, 
chris rock is a great comedian, my favourite. is humour is really making fun of white ppl, thats his style. 
but if robin williams said nethign remotly racists then there would b a huge uproar


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't respect Chris Rock at all....there are other ways to be funny than put down a whole race. Like others have said if a white guy would do this he would not be allowed on stage unless he was at a KKK convention.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I went and saw Chrick Rock about a month ago in Philly and it was the funniest show I have ever seen.
Also about half of the audience was white.
Can't wait till his latest tour comes out on dvd!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, it's a double standard, but it's one that the vast majority of Americans accept.

It's point that I touched on a while back in the William Hung thread. If a race or nationality is finanancially successful and/or well-integrated into main stream America, then it's okay to ridicule or stereo-type them. Specific examples I'm thinking of are William Hung, Sopranos, Mario (from the video game)etc.

If the race or nationality perceives itself as being unsuccessful or kept outside mainstream America, such as American Indians, Mexicans, or African Americans, then they are very sensitive to ridicule or stereotyping.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i personally prefer dave chappelle over chris rock but there acts mirror each other in regards to race. people it's comedy, it's suppose to be funny, no point getting your panties in a bunch, lots of comedians now a days use race to entertain the audience.

Carlos Mencia, George Lopez, Margaret Cho, David Cross, Cedric the Entertainer, D. Hughly, Eddie Murphy and Steve Harvey to name a few.

I've seen all of these performers live and it doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yall mofos need to get a life its comedy sheesh, do all of u have sticks up ur ass? yall might as well be baby boomers he talk about white folks and black folks im black and not offended its comedy ur supposed to laugh and ur point about robin willams or denis leary saying they would get bad publicity for saying something like that i disagree its COMEDY!!!! plus thats not their "schtick" and dice clay was funny as hell back in the day and if ur goin to say hes too racy what about richard pryor he loved making fun of whites as did eddie murphy and the list goes on u have a problem with them too? go smoke a bong and get some sex yall too uptight,get the dildo out ur special place and be a man

"THE TOFFEE HAS SPOKEN"


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> yall mofos need to get a life its comedy sheesh, do all of u have sticks up ur ass? yall might as well be baby boomers he talk about white folks and black folks im black and not offended its comedy ur supposed to laugh and ur point about robin willams or denis leary saying they would get bad publicity for saying something like that i disagree its COMEDY!!!! plus thats not their "schtick" and dice clay was funny as hell back in the day and if ur goin to say hes too racy what about richard pryor he loved making fun of whites as did eddie murphy and the list goes on u have a problem with them too? go smoke a bong and get some sex yall too uptight,get the dildo out ur special place and be a man
> 
> "THE TOFFEE HAS SPOKEN"


 chill out









No one was having a go, he asked if people thought it was racist, which it clearly is! More or less everyone has said it was funny still, so dont go off on one!

Although if it was a white comedian making fun of black people would you still be jumping to their defence so fast...just curious?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Doviiman said:


> Is Chris Rock a Racist??


f*ck yeah he is.

some of his sh*t is good, but if I stood up on the stage saying #REMOVED# #REMOVED# #REMOVED# and put black people down, like he says cracka cracka cracka and puts down white people everyone would be pissed.

I say f*ck Chris Rock.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Doviiman said:
> 
> 
> > Is Chris Rock a Racist??
> ...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Maybe being kept as slaves for a couple hundred years gives them the right to make fun of whites? I dunno why it is acceptable?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

andymel said:


> Maybe being kept as slaves for a couple hundred years gives them the right to make fun of whites? I dunno why it is acceptable?


 Oh and that makes it ok ?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I must say I was struck with the exact same question when watching him on InDemand. They way I figure it, its comedy, but it is also very destructive because he makes the broad assumptions and accusations under the guise of comedy and applies them to viable political questions (i.e. abortion, affirmative action, etc). He said that all black people are good in sports because the US Government had a law in effect that forced people to kill weakling slaves.... WTF... I mean its funny in a demented way, but I am afraid some people watching it will take his crap seriously. I couldnt watch the show all the way through because I simply didnt find it that funny.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Of course he's not racist, only white people can be racist









In all actuality, he's a funny guy who's made a career out of making fun of people. It's called being a comedian, just sad that it can be a 2 way street.

He still funny as sh*t though









J


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Well said, Xenon


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

first off i dont find chris rock that funny to begin with...but as for racist i believ its jus comedy and lots more comedians make racist remarks 
but some of u do hav a point that if white people made fun of the blacks then its all downhill from there.......


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Down said:


> Of course he's not racist, only white people can be racist


 What?????????????????????????????









Chunks please assist


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

blueprint said:


> i personally prefer dave chappelle over chris rock but there acts mirror each other in regards to race. people it's comedy, it's suppose to be funny, no point getting your panties in a bunch, lots of comedians now a days use race to entertain the audience.
> 
> Carlos Mencia, George Lopez, Margaret Cho, David Cross, Cedric the Entertainer, D. Hughly, Eddie Murphy and Steve Harvey to name a few.
> 
> I've seen all of these performers live and it doesn't bother anyone.


 Couldn't agree more.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Down said:
> 
> 
> > Of course he's not racist, only white people can be racist
> ...


 I'm pretty sure that is sarcasm.

Nobody can be that fuckin stupid.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

There jokes are revolved around typical stereotypes... i can think of a few caucasian comedians also use race in there acts, they just use it in a different sense.

As a minority we can't help but laugh because for some it is somewhat true.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

blueprint said:


> There jokes are revolved around typical stereotypes... i can think of a few caucasian comedians also use race in there acts, they just use it in a different sense.
> 
> As a minority we can't help but laugh because for some it is somewhat true.


 black people have big lips and they drive all laid back and talk lazy.

and they only play sports because they have nothing else that they are good at.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Who the hell is Chris Rock?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

that has to be the best picture you've ever posted Larry.









wait a sec... is that your sig?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> that has to be the best picture you've ever posted Larry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > There jokes are revolved around typical stereotypes... i can think of a few caucasian comedians also use race in there acts, they just use it in a different sense.
> ...


 I see the point you are trying to make. I just know that if we posted a transcript of Chris Rock's comedy show on here it would *barely* squeek by our rascism rule.... if it did at all.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'd hope it wouldn't..that is bullshit, I could just see a white guy going up on stage and bashing black people, or any other minority. I think it's crap that they can do it to us, but if we did it to them it would be a big no no.

maybe whites did have slaves, but not today, Chris Rock and everyone else who laughs at his racist jokes needs to imagine a white guy saying negitive sh*t about blacks. Jokes or not, they would cry about it.

Remeber when Ted Danson showed up in Blackface for the Whoopi Goldberg roast??

that was comedy, he did it as a joke. everyone got all mad at him.

OH MY GOD he made fun of a minority!!! bad press everywhere. Chris Rock gets paid big bucks to put down the white race. And that is bullshit.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

all blacks r racists {_____SO_____}

also as tbred said its comady


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> andymel said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe being kept as slaves for a couple hundred years gives them the right to make fun of whites? I dunno why it is acceptable?
> ...


 Didn't say it was OK but maybe that's why people accept it! I am sure the Jews can make fun of the Nazi all they want and noone would complain but if the Germans made fun of the Jews that would be a whole other story. Get it?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Chris Rock is funny but I'm a big fan of Dave Chapelle as well


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

andymel said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > andymel said:
> ...


 Oh I got it ......Its all good

Chunks ..........You are totally right homie


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

most people think when a black comic makes fun of whites its funny, and it is sometimes. you just have to understand its a joke, and Im sure those comics don't really have a problem with whites.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

andymel said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > andymel said:
> ...


 I dont think you could get any more wrong!

So because they have been treated poorly in the past gives them the right to do the opposite to us now?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

this has turned into a racial bashing thread..... were talking about comedians people, he's funny, it's his job to make people laugh and he's making topics interesting for his audience therefore, he's doing his job.

let it go, everytime i go to these comedians events over half the audience is white, i don't see them bitching and moaning over some racial remarks, let it go, it's funny.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

blueprint said:


> this has turned into a racial bashing thread..... were talking about comedians people, he's funny, it's his job to make people laugh and he's making topics interesting for his audience therefore, he's doing his job.
> 
> let it go, everytime i go to these comedians events over half the audience is white, i don't see them bitching and moaning over some racial remarks, let it go, it's funny.


 are yopu black or white out of interest?

Its not the point if he is doing his job or not, as he is doing! The point is if a white guy did the same thing would he frown upon, even punished for beig racist? And if so why is there this difference between the races?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i'm asian and yes, some jokes are targetted toward us and i myself find it funny.... what ever happened to "Sticks and stones can break my bones but words will never hurt me"

those were the days.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i'm asian and yes, some jokes are targetted toward us and i myself find it funny.... what ever happened to "Sticks and stones can break my bones but words will never hurt me"
> 
> those were the days.


 I didnt think you were white by the way you were defending them!

So if someone started saying abuse about asians on stage...making up the majority of thier act you would be perfectly fine with this, even though if an asian did the same it would be bad?

I'll re-itterate myself here....I do find him funny and not racist, but dont seem to see why it can be said agaisnt whites but not us agaisnt blacks!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > i'm asian and yes, some jokes are targetted toward us and i myself find it funny.... what ever happened to "Sticks and stones can break my bones but words will never hurt me"
> ...


 Craig,
Allen( Blueprint) is way cool 
do me a favor and cut him some slack ......








thanks a bunch


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Craig,
> Allen( Blueprint) is way cool
> do me a favor and cut him some slack ......
> 
> ...












I wasnt trying to have a go at him...Im just trying to see where he is coming from saying that its OK, but I doubt he would find it OK if it was agaisnt him!!

Once again, blueprint sorry if I made that seem agisnt you, I wasnt trying to do that


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i paid good money to see a comedian perform... do the damn thang and make me laugh... make fun of me, make fun of asians, blacks, whites... i could careless, i paid good money to laugh and have a good time and that's what is given.

it all depends on how it's said or expressed.. if you called me straight up a "*ucking *****" were in a whole different ball park my friend.

you get me homie?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Craig,
> ...


 No worries Homie


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i paid good money to see a comedian perform... do the damn thang and make me laugh... make fun of me, make fun of asians, blacks, whites... i could careless, i paid good money to laugh and have a good time and that's what is given.
> 
> it all depends on how it's said or expressed.. if you called me straight up a "*ucking *****" were in a whole different ball park my friend.
> 
> you get me homie?


 Like I said above I really like Chris rock, and think he is funny and not racist as it ishis act, and I dont think he is racist in everyday real life.

Do you think an asian could get away with having a go at white people, and vise versa?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Listen to Marget Cho... she makes fun of Asians, blacks, whites, jews and mexicans.... did anybody bitch and moan about it? no it was one of the top performances of the year.

Rex Navarette... totally dissing on everyone... and yet, he's the most successful filipino comedian ever.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Allen, Rex Navarette bashes us all the time but I find him hella funny









Allen's right folks, it's all comedy and comedy sells. I don't understand why people take it to heart and I can see the point you guys are trying to make if the tables were turned. The bottom line is it's been around in the past and I don't see it going away anytime soon. We just have to accept it for what it is and take it with a smile.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You guys are totally right .........

ITS COMEDY , ITS SAID TO MAKE US LAUGH


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i'm asian and yes, some jokes are targetted toward us and i myself find it funny.... what ever happened to "Sticks and stones can break my bones but words will never hurt me"
> 
> those were the days.


If I got paid a miliion dollars to stand up there and talk about ching-chong-chinaman, say they have small dicks,and make fun of your race and others, you would not laugh. I would be labled as a KKK member or something. just like ted Danson.

Sticks and stones may break your bones, and word won't hurt it as long as it's a minority making fun of another minority right???

though so.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

521 1N5 I can see why you are frustrated and it does seem unfair that a white comedian would be bashed and classified as a racist if the tables were turned.

I've always been a big fan of comedy all my life and yes I've heard all the asian jokes but it doens't bother me one bit becuase I know its all fun and games.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

take it as a grain of salt... ignore it for the most part, is it that hard to do, if you really are deeply offended by what there saying ignore it, don't listen.

521 whatever... i don't know why your so up tight but c'mon man... it's comedy. If you were to go up on stage and make fun of black people your welcome to, it's how it's expressed and said... if you went up there and started saying some real deragotory words than yes, you will probably get boo'd if not beat up.

If you express it in a sense where your not threatening it will be considered funny.

Listen to David Cross special HBO event or any George Carlin shows.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh well, it's worthless to debate, I'm not gonna change anything. Go ahead and watch the racist, what do I care?

Guess I should jump on the bandwagon.

f*ck white people, blah blah blah.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

cheer up buttercup.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok now simmer down Guys


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

its not the idea that chris rock is joking at whites, its the fact that he is a racist.
and also the system is fucked up, blacks can diss ne other culture, as soon as blacks are dissed then it is a huge no no.
black people have loads of awards and things just for black people, such as mobo (music of black origin) it is simply an music award show for blacks, but if there was a mowo (music of white origin) award show then there would be a load of bother and sh*t.
its just screwed up.
also the thing that pisses me off, is in black shows (fresh prince, smart guy, cant think of neother at the mo) they alwas have im proud to be black episodes, if a white show had a im proud to be white episdoe it would get some much sh*t.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

its not the idea that chris rock is joking at whites, its the fact that he is a racist.
and also the system is fucked up, blacks can diss ne other culture, as soon as blacks are dissed then it is a huge no no.
black people have loads of awards and things just for black people, such as mobo (music of black origin) it is simply an music award show for blacks, but if there was a mowo (music of white origin) award show then there would be a load of bother and sh*t.
its just screwed up.
also the thing that pisses me off, is in black shows (fresh prince, smart guy, cant think of neother at the mo) they alwas have im proud to be black episodes, if a white show had a im proud to be white episdoe it would get some much sh*t.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> its not the idea that chris rock is joking at whites, its the fact that he is a racist.
> and also the system is fucked up, blacks can diss ne other culture, as soon as blacks are dissed then it is a huge no no.
> black people have loads of awards and things just for black people, such as mobo (music of black origin) it is simply an music award show for blacks, but if there was a mowo (music of white origin) award show then there would be a load of bother and sh*t.
> its just screwed up.
> also the thing that pisses me off, is in black shows (fresh prince, smart guy, cant think of neother at the mo) they alwas have im proud to be black episodes, if a white show had a im proud to be white episdoe it would get some much sh*t.


 ex-fuckin-actly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> its not the idea that chris rock is joking at whites, its the fact that he is a racist.
> and also the system is fucked up, blacks can diss ne other culture, as soon as blacks are dissed then it is a huge no no.
> black people have loads of awards and things just for black people, such as mobo (music of black origin) it is simply an music award show for blacks, but if there was a mowo (music of white origin) award show then there would be a load of bother and sh*t.
> its just screwed up.
> also the thing that pisses me off, is in black shows (fresh prince, smart guy, cant think of neother at the mo) they alwas have im proud to be black episodes, if a white show had a im proud to be white episdoe it would get some much sh*t.


I totally undersatnd what you are saying ...........

Imagine if White people had a Bet channel , like Wet .......

Or if January was White History Month or if there was even a White History Month

People would burn La DOWN


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

The owners of BET aren't even black


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Its this simple...if Chris Rock would be white he would have nothing to say. His black act is his whole skit. He's a Joke. Like I've said making fun of a different race can be funny but it really is not a laughing matter. For you guys saying the blacks have earned there right to make fun of the whites...not the blacks living today that are enjoying his show's. It's the 50-60 year old folks and up and im pretty sure they don't look up to Chris Rock. He is a joke as a person to most and most older black americans would probably just say shut up and treat all people with respect, not just your own.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

There is a white version of BET siclids... it's that country channel nobody watches.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Chris rock spends all of his good material in the beginning of the show, when it gets further, it becomes boring. Chris Rock really isn't that funny.

Have you watched The Original Kings of Comedy?

Now thats some good sh*t. Sure there's racism, but it all balance out.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Unfortunately, that's just how our society is. Just like the Shaq and Yao Ming incident. It all has to do with the history of the United States and how African Americans were treated. It led the country to become extremely sensitive against racial jokes which are directed at African Americans but not for other races. Is it fair?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

siclids said:


> The owners of BET aren't even black :laugh:


 And that is because the only thing black people are good at is sports. Now is that funny? Yeah, didnt think so. As long as it's a minority making the joke it's ok, but once its a white guy, then it's an uproar.

By the way I DIDNT mean it. I am white, yes. Now tell me if I were to go on stage and have that in my skit, that there wouldnt be people waiting for me in the parking lot.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Chris Rock is racist, but he's also a comedian. f*ck, you guys say this in threads all the time so I'll say it now(changed to fit the circumstances) "Don't like it, don't watch it."


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WHOOPS double post...


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> And that is because the only thing black people are good at is sports. Now is that funny? Yeah, didnt think so.


Hell yeah that's funny because you forgot to add rap music







Eminem is the exception to the rule


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Chris Rock is racist, but he's also a comedian. f*ck, you guys say this in threads all the time so I'll say it now(changed to fit the circumstances) "Don't like it, don't watch it."


 thats not the point we are arguing here!!

Firstly its is he racist...yes! And mainly why black comedians can get away with racists jokes, but if white comedians did it they would be out of a job!

Its not a question of do we like him and should we watch it!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I didnt forget rap. Rap is a joke.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, definitely racist. I am not white and sometimes when watching these types of stand up sets I get a little uncomfortable when watching with my white friends. The racism doesn't really offend me though simply because it is comedy, and because they make plenty fun of black people too. 
As for BET and special awards for blacks and them getting away with it. I don't think that's fair or right either, I wonder if it's just because of ratings or what...


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

All jokes aside I see the point you guys are trying to make and we'll just leave it at that. For those that think Chris Rock is a racist, don't watch him, simple as that. For those that do enjoy watching him carry on







I personally like watching Chris Rock and will continue to do so until he runs out of skits


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

The other day a African America called me a "White Cracker". I reported it to the principal and he didn't do that thing. Now if I would've called a black person a N, I would two years of juvy and get printed "Racist" on my dipoloma.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

All i know, Is George Carlin and George Lopez are the sh*t!!!
Chris rock is alright, but damn near everything(ive heard) is about whites.
It gets old listening to that crap.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> andymel said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Let me try this one more time. I didn't say it was OK I am trying to point out a reason why people may be willing to accept it. GET IT! Most people obviously find Chris Rock funny and so maybe this is why they accept his brand of humor.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Basically what it all comes down to is, is an accepted form of racism.

Personally I think Chris Rock is funny. Yeah sometimes he gets carried away in his racial stereotyping, but what are you going to do, its a form of comedy!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i think african americans or hispanics like gorge lopez are sometimes more raciest then white people.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Talking about comedian and racism...anyone remembered "National Security"...too much of "white people jokes"...itz not even a good movie any more...simply sux


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

No matter what race you are making fun of other races is not funny at all period. Just like sayin the word Ni**er if everybody including rappers who In my opion are obsessed with it would quit sayin it we could elimate that damn word







I find that black comedians are actually more rasist than may white comedians are.

So heres to dave chapelle and the rest of them that hate every other race on the planet but thier own


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

chris rock used to be much funnier but now most of his comedy deals with race, i really see no problem with it. But as others have said its unfair that some comedians can get away with racist comments, as whites can not and if we tried then we are gonna either be sued shot or beat down.

But thats america folks


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sheesh, some people need to loosen up there panty straps.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Sheesh, some people need to loosen up there panty straps.












i've been saying that from the beginning.

Dave Chappelle, Chris Rock and everybody from the Original Kings of Comedy cast are off the hook.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

What a bunch of crazy crackers!! Loosen up, my goodness. They are jokes.

So what if white people couldnt get away with bagging on blacks? Can you do anything to change this?

Chris Rock is damn funny.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Down said:
> ...


 I'm surprised the sarcasm in that comment wasn't so obvious there was ever a question.
It was heavy on the sarcasm.

I tell ya I've liked Chris Rock for awhile, and I'm all about hearing that white people are evil, uncoordinated idiots.









He has became alot more one-dimensional as time goes by. He's gonna die "the Dice death". Clay was funny as hell, but his whole act was one-dimensional. Great comedians draw from more than one idea-base for their jokes. If he is to continue to be a "heavy-weight comedian", I hope he can branch out from the "I hate crackas, except you white folk that make me rich" type jokes.

But what do I know....

J


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i must say this....white people DO certainly have their moments, but would i love to find a white comedian who can crack on a black person without any incidents or "contrialversy", perhaps George Carlin could step in here :nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> What a bunch of crazy crackers!! Loosen up, my goodness. They are jokes.
> 
> So what if white people couldnt get away with bagging on blacks? Can you do anything to change this?


 No different than the way that magazine trashed on being Asian a few threads back...yet everyone was in an uproar over that. Racism works both ways.

Sadly the FCC allows it...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > yall mofos need to get a life its comedy sheesh, do all of u have sticks up ur ass? yall might as well be baby boomers he talk about white folks and black folks im black and not offended its comedy ur supposed to laugh and ur point about robin willams or denis leary saying they would get bad publicity for saying something like that i disagree its COMEDY!!!! plus thats not their "schtick" and dice clay was funny as hell back in the day and if ur goin to say hes too racy what about richard pryor he loved making fun of whites as did eddie murphy and the list goes on u have a problem with them too? go smoke a bong and get some sex yall too uptight,get the dildo out ur special place and be a man
> ...


 yes i would cause its COMEDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! their supposed to make u laugh!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I must say I was struck with the exact same question when watching him on InDemand. They way I figure it, its comedy, but it is also very destructive because he makes the broad assumptions and accusations under the guise of comedy and applies them to viable political questions (i.e. abortion, affirmative action, etc). He said that all black people are good in sports because the US Government had a law in effect that forced people to kill weakling slaves.... WTF... I mean its funny in a demented way, but I am afraid some people watching it will take his crap seriously. I couldnt watch the show all the way through because I simply didnt find it that funny.


 like u said x hes applying his brand of comedy to our everyday lives sheesh its not that serious hes just making jokes not being serious thats his job to make u laugh and think and any idiot watching a comedy show and says"hmmm maybe hes right" is an idiot to hes doin this to make u laugh!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I must say I was struck with the exact same question when watching him on InDemand. They way I figure it, its comedy, but it is also very destructive because he makes the broad assumptions and accusations under the guise of comedy and applies them to viable political questions (i.e. abortion, affirmative action, etc). He said that all black people are good in sports because the US Government had a law in effect that forced people to kill weakling slaves.... WTF... I mean its funny in a demented way, but I am afraid some people watching it will take his crap seriously. I couldnt watch the show all the way through because I simply didnt find it that funny.


 oh yeah when he talks about janet and her titty and r kelly whast up with that? their black last time i checked lmao


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > i personally prefer dave chappelle over chris rock but there acts mirror each other in regards to race. people it's comedy, it's suppose to be funny, no point getting your panties in a bunch, lots of comedians now a days use race to entertain the audience.
> ...


 exactly u couldnt be more right


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > its not the idea that chris rock is joking at whites, its the fact that he is a racist.
> ...


 the reason theiur is bet and black awards is cause b4 these awards and back in the day a vlack person couldnt win a award cause we were in a racist country segregation and all that so we as a ppl said f*ck all of them we'll make an award just for us theres not really a need for them now but their still their just like theirs indian awards,country awards ,asian awards ,latino grammy and so forth

in a sense what they were saying is "whites already have everything and we cant win it so lets do it for our damn selves "


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i must say this....white people DO certainly have their moments, but would i love to find a white comedian who can crack on a black person without any incidents or "contrialversy", perhaps George Carlin could step in here :nod:


 i ,ove george carlin and btw im black hes a funny smart ass mofo


----------

